# 706 upgrades



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i was reading pompano joes post about a custom 706 he mentioned a main gear bearing he added and i see the new handle everyone uses i just was wondering if anyone could tell me the upgrades that are out there, the costs and how to install them thanks


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

I would like to know also. Have several.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I had a 704 last year that Joe did. he charged me $25 plus parts and did a great job.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Carbontex drag washers, bearings and power knob of choice...that's pretty much it for these. I've heard of a guy dropping an infinite anti-reverse roller bearing under the main gear, but haven't looked into it. I'm sure it could be done. A thorough cleaning, polishing and quality lubrication is all they really need. Quality and simplicity...hard to beat that!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Some of the 706's have 2 bearings. A pinion bearing and one on the main gear shaft. Take out the cover screws and pull the main gear out. You will find the extra bearing and see where the body of the reel is machined out to accept the bearing. 

Some of the guys posting on the Stripers Online forum have installed a one way roller bearing in place of the original bearing. If you leave the anti reverse dog in and use the one way bearing it should work fine. I think I'll try it on my grandsons 706 that's being painted.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> I think I'll try it on my grandsons 706 that's being painted.


Let me know how it works out Keith...I'd like to do that to my 707. I was thinking about a set-screw to keep the A/R bearing from turning. What were you thinking?


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

there is a conversion that involves machining for a true infinite anti reverse..contact squidder..he is the only one locally that i know of performing this


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks to all for the info


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I've put infinite anti reverse in at least a dozen 706 reels.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Here's the Stripers On Line thread that details a number of options...curtesy of waxedfish. Thanks for sharing this Dan!

http://www.stripersonline.com/t/783331/penn-706z-4-bearings-1-clutch-upgrade/45


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Pompano Joe said:


> Here's the Stripers On Line thread that details a number of options...curtesy of waxedfish. Thanks for sharing this Dan!
> 
> http://www.stripersonline.com/t/783331/penn-706z-4-bearings-1-clutch-upgrade/45


that's pretty much where I got the idea, I'm actually in that thread near the end. I took it one step further and made a jig and bit to make a perfectly aligned bore for each bearing every time.


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

Just finished doing six conversions myself. The ceramic bearings are a must especially the one under the spool. Makes for a real nice smooth drag operation.

Rick C.


----------

